# Modding two mech tubes into one



## NeOAsus (23/4/17)

I have been wanting to do this for a while. I have a 26650 mutant(clone) tube mech and i want to buy another one then make a extension piece where both screws on in the middle so then you have one long tube mech that uses 2 x 26650 batts. Does anyone have ideas or input on how to make it ? Where to get maybe delrin ? Any input will be appreciated

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (23/4/17)

Are you up to speed with battery safety? You are going from 4.2v to 8.4v if you do that. That means no more low ohm builds on that mod. Very dangerous.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NeOAsus (23/4/17)

Yes i know about ohms and battery safety. Believe me i always check before i pop my build on it

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/17)

NeOAsus said:


> Yes i know about ohms and battery safety. Believe me i always check before i pop my build on it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



I think what @zadiac was referring to was regarding how low in ohms you would go with that setup

What coil resistance would you plan to use in there @NeOAsus ?


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/17)

NeOAsus said:


> I have been wanting to do this for a while. I have a 26650 mutant(clone) tube mech and i want to buy another one then make a extension piece where both screws on in the middle so then you have one long tube mech that uses 2 x 26650 batts. Does anyone have ideas or input on how to make it ? Where to get maybe delrin ? Any input will be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



There was a guy (Craig) that works for Vaperite that got a extension made to join and run 2 Shemus Paddy Vapes Tube Mechs (18650 cells) together.
I think he got the man himself @Justin Pattrick to build this extension for him.

Justin care to share your knowledge on this matter.
Thanks bud


----------



## NeOAsus (23/4/17)

8.4 volts and 0.5ohms is around 140watts and amps of 16 , does that answer your question ? I know if i run 0.1 ohms it will be like 700watts and 84 amps ? Which is a meltdown in the making ....

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/17)

NeOAsus said:


> 8.4 volts and 0.5ohms is around 140watts and amps of 16 , does that answer your question ? I know if i run 0.1 ohms it will be like 700watts and 84 amps ? Which is a meltdown in the making ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Great to hear @NeOAsus !
Good that you spelled it out like that before others that may not be aware of the risks get an idea to try it out and pop in a low ohm coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (23/4/17)

@NeOAsus Delrin, locally called Acetal.
Find it at thermoplastic vendors like Maizey's Plastics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeOAsus (27/4/17)

Done






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## daniel craig (27/4/17)

NeOAsus said:


> Done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can even stack a broadside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeOAsus (27/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> You can even stack a broadside.


Wow that looks mighty fine man wow

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (27/4/17)

Is that a double tube mech in your pocket? Or you just crazy happy to see me?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (27/4/17)

Rustenburg representing!!
Yeah buddi!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/4/17)

NeOAsus said:


> Done
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow @NeOAsus !
Whats the vape like? What juice you vaping on that missile?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/4/17)

NeOAsus said:


> Done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one! Wudnt wanna carry that through an airport tho


----------



## NeOAsus (28/4/17)

Its one massive hit ! Hitting nasty's bad blood at the moment and its so nice but yeah its a heavy bugger , haha and i am not carrying it anywhere since it has no trigger lock unfortunately

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (28/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> You can even stack a broadside.


And if you happen to work in law enforcement you have a great night stick!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

